
Ask HN: Anyone hiring and interested in trying something new? - buddha
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m looking for 50 startups that are recruiting in the SF Bay Area, interested in trying a new social recruiting iOS app before anyone else.<p>If interested please fill this form and I&#x27;ll get back to you: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;playwork.typeform.com&#x2F;to&#x2F;U0rltp<p>Thanks, 
Dan
======
PaulHoule
Dan, I am researching the kind of response people get from "Ask HN(s)" like
this. Please check my HN profile and get in touch!

